# Progress is being Made!



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
YES!

Progress is being Made!

Thank God!

*


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/07/19/bachmann-flees-cnn-cameras-over-questions-about-anti-muslim-attacks/

Earlier on Wednesday, Sen. John McCain (R-AZ) had taken to the Senate floor to rip Bachmann and four other Republican lawmakers for their "specious and degrading attacks" on Abedin.

"The allegations about Huma Abedin and the report from which they are drawn are nothing less than an unwarranted and unfounded attack on an honorable citizen, a dedicated American and a loyal public servant," the Arizona senator said. "These attacks have no logic, no basis and no merit. And they need to stop. They need to stop now."

"When anyone - not least, a member of Congress - launches specious and degrading attacks against fellow Americans on the basis of nothing more than fear of who they are and ignorance of what they stand for, it defames the spirit of our nation and we all grow poorer because of it," he added.

Progress indeed.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

The Muslim Brotherhood is The enemy from within… *That is a Fact!*

Anyone connected to them should be checked out… and, if required, removed from the job.

One MUST be squeaky Clean when it comes to getting High Level of Clearances… 
If they are NOT, they DO NOT get clearance.

We should NOT be gambling with Homeland Security risks or anything else in our government.

*If McCain doesn't like it, too bad!*


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wher you been getting your information Joe? To hold the job she has, she was investigated back to lthe day she was born - AND - her parents! Bachmann belongs in the swamp where she slimed out of.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

"investigation into potential Muslim Brotherhood infiltration into United States Government"
Are those at least tree-hugging socialist atheist Muslims?

I believe that the lack of evidence just proves that the conspiracy is working.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

The real enemies of our nation are the fear mongers who will scream and yell that doom is at hand while happily signing over our rights in the name of security. I would gladly risk mine, my wife's, and my daughter's lives by reducing the cameras, invasive security procedures and homeland security rather then live in a nation that cowers in fear of what a few radical Muslims might do. Someone on here a couple days ago claimed that we've become a nation of pussies because the poor whine too much. In reality it is because we see a terrorist in every muslim that passes, we see criminals in the blacks and hispanics on the street, and live in fear that someone might take all our stuff. The truth is we should be frightened of the people in DC who seek to polarize the nation while finding distractions like this to keep us from seeing what else they might really be up to. Quit worrying about some fictional takeover of our nation, besides, can they really do any worse then the idiots we currently have driving this nation into the ground.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*rosebudjim*
That is the definition of "Squeaky Clean"...

Will you please remove the 'chip' from your shoulder?!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*derosa*

If something is known to be our enemy and they have plainly come out and said so, it's pretty clear that they ARE Enemies and should be feared and dealt with accordingly.

During WW II, the Japanese were our enemy…
Therefore, all Japanese in our country were rounded up and placed in special camps… This was done as a Security Measure…

We should be handling The Muslim Brotherhood the same way… for the SAME reasons.

And it's NOT just 'Part of it' it's ALL of it… Worldwide…

Have you seen what happened in Egypt… A member of TMB becomes the new president of Egypt…
... and promptly gives a speech about their NEW Constitution, their Goal, etc.??

We should be handling our enemies as "Enemies"... and not pussy footing around them trying not to offend them!!


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

-derosa
preach it brother. glad someone said it. the point of terrorism is not to kill people it is to terrorize them to the point where they are willing to give up their rights to defend against an imaginary enemy. i think I read that you are more likely, even today, to get hit by a meteorite than to be the victim of a terrorist attack. Maybe everyone should give up their rights to defend against the "meteorite threat." Before anyone can say it, I have a cousin who was at the world trade center on Sept. 11. (he wasn't hurt) So i don't say these things lightly.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

@Paul: the point of terrorism is not to kill people it is to terrorize them

that is true - if you go by the dictionary.

alas, terrorists do not really care much about our dictionaries - they do not consider themselves 'terrorists' nor do they aim to make us fear them… in their eyes they are 'freedom fighters' and their goal is not so much to 'spread fear' but more to eradicate those who oppose them and take control…

these are people with a completely different mindset than yours and mine.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Paul C - not just meteorites (though I think maybe the odds were concerning lightning)


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I wasn't going to post until I had fully digested Bachmann's letter to Ellison, but…

Joe, the internment of Japanese Americans in WW II was a massive injustice; a truly un-American thing to do.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*PurpLev:*

THANK YOU!

"alas, terrorists do not really care much about our dictionaries - they do not consider themselves 'terrorists' nor do they aim to make us fear them… in their eyes they are* 'freedom fighters' *and their goal is not so much to 'spread fear' but more to *eradicate those who oppose them and take control…*

*these are people with a completely different mindset than yours and mine."*

Succinct & Accurate!!

Greg D. *"Joe, the internment of Japanese Americans in WW II was a massive injustice; a truly un-American thing to do*

And this Statement has What to do with the "*Muslim BrotherHood?*


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Joe, you need to READ all the responses, then you will see that not all gops are irrational. Plus, I do not have a chip, just an objective knowledge of her meadow muffin ideas.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm sorry, but terrorists don't care how many people they kill. They just want to create fear and chaos. If they make every person in a supposedly freedom loving nation give up some freedom for security theater, they have succeeded. 
"They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety." 
or something to that effect….
Ben Franklin.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Rick - Joe himself brought it up as if this is the right way to do things: 
During WW II, the Japanese were our enemy…
Therefore, all Japanese in our country were rounded up and placed in special camps… This was done as a Security Measure…

Victor - yup, we all gotta watch out for those atheist Muslims, they are even worse than those atheist Christians, and we all know how bad they are. But I don't think you should go around disparaging tree huggers. Ain't you got no love for trees? There ain't gonna be no woodworking for long without no trees.

But getting back to the thread topic - I'm more than a little skeptical that the Muslim Brotherhood is going to be more effective at infiltrating our government than say, Russia or Israel. McCain certainly stepped up and showed what he thinks it means to be an American. Even Boehmer stepped up.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Greg, et al, You can say that NOW… So can I… BUT, back then, it was different…
We had just been gruesomely attacked at Pearl Harbor, we were in a SOLID WAR against Japan.

"Blood is thicker than water" was probably the thinking that our government took and therefore, took the action they took.

Right NOW we really are at WAR with The Muslim Brotherhood & all other radical groups (whether our Government knows it or not)!

We should be taking EVERY PRECAUTION to be sure we are protected and that there are NOT enemies within the ranks of our Government.

It appears very obvious to me that they ARE present.

Things can change… a person (& family) can be squeaky clean today… and go rotten tomorrow… we should never let our guard down.

... and, if there is the slightest chance we have a threat, we should investigate to get it cleared up…


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

The Muslim Brotherhood is the enemy of this country.
Dearborn, Mi is an embarrassment to the whole country for the Muslim take over of that city.

~Never Under Estimate the Stupidity of the General Public~


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

*During WW II, the Japanese were our enemy…
Therefore, all Japanese in our country were rounded up and placed in special camps… This was done as a Security Measure…

We should be handling The Muslim Brotherhood the same way… for the SAME reasons.*

Really? I mean really? People were placed into internment camps based on their race, and you see this as a positive. I thought throughout my time in the Marine Corps that we were trying to protect this country to falling victim to our enemies, but it seems some in our country want to imitate them.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

And let's not gloss over the fact that more than 60% of the internees were American citizens.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I did NOT say that we should do the same thing to The Muslim Brotherhood as we did with the Japanese!
... my point was that we should acknowledge the fact that *they ARE at WAR with us* and *investigate and enforce our laws accordingly!*

*Here is an Audio interview with M. Bachmann clarifying it further... about 17 min.*

*Be sure you listen to the Interview… for an Update!
*


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Chipmunk,*

I agree with your assesment of Bachmann 100%! My question is how in the world did she get elected?

*I get so many laughs from her guaffas I think she is a better comedian than Al Franken!*

In the words of F. Gump, * "Stupid is as stupid does."*


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I sure am glad I am not an athiest christian muslim WASP catholic buddahist taoist whach-a-ma-callit, I would probably be in what Bachmann calls hell by now.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*rosebudjim, love it you and many others of us would be in deep doo doo!*


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I will only point out chipmunk that both Germans and Italians were interred on Elise Island during WW2 not that it creates any form of justification for what happened on a far greater scale to the Japanese, got it from watching histories mysteries on PBS. 
The minute we start eliminating the rights of others on suspicion of what they might do and couch it under the heading of war necessity it becomes possible to start eliminating everyone's rights; you know, for the good of the state as it opposes the oppressors that would see to the downfall of our glorious freedom loving nation. Whenever rhetoric starts flying under the flag of war and the necessity of curbing freedoms to seek out security you should start looking to what they are doing to your freedoms and everyone else's . I really have no concern for the muslim brotherhood infiltrating the government, seems like the red scare or the stuff of WW2 superman comics, any who try will be noticed. This isn't Egypt where it is possible for a bunch of conservative practitioners to hide among the less conservative. In many ways it's actually some of the supposed Christians who would use our government to push their own warped and twisted agenda that are the equivalent. I'd suggest sending Bachmann after them but I fear she's one of them.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*OK, *

*Do you think "The Muslim Brotherhood" is our (USA) enemy?*

*YES or NO* ... *Simple question… Simple Answer…*

Thank you very much.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

It seems to me that *The Muslim Brotherhood* IS the prime organization that is behind, all or in part, of the major terrorist attacks against us & others around the world. All major terrorists are linked to The Muslim Brotherhood.

*I have NOT heard anything GOOD about them! * If there are Muslims in that organization that do not believe in their objectives, they are NOT making it known to the rest of the world!

*Morsi during Elections Campaign: Jihad Is Our Path, Death for the Sake of Allah Is Our Aspiration*

What part of "Jihad is Our Path" do you not understand? Their Jihad is killing and wiping all infidels from the face of the earth. In case you didn't know WE, here in the USA, are classified as Infidels. 
What do you NOT understand about that? In listening & watching him speak, do you really think he is a friendly Muslim?

I think it's very safe to say "If anyone has ties to The Muslim Brotherhood, they should be further investigated and positively not ever hold a Security Clearance in our Government".
We DO NOT have to take ANY chances in this matter… It is a matter of our National Security, the most important part of our Nation.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Let us all answer this question... Simple question... Simple answer...*


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Joe: Go drill some wood with you cheap $12.00 drills made by non-americans.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*madts*

I returned them today… all gone…

BTW, stop reading… etc., etc.

You must NOT want to answer the question… therefore, .....(?) Thought so…


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

Joe,
While I am not going into my thoughts on the Muslim brotherhood, primarily because I am not read into them enough to have an educated opinion. Your "simple question, simple answer. yes or no" garbage is just that, garbage. If you are truly looking for a reasoned discussion you have to get past the talk radio, "answer my question" crap. Those kind of questions can not be answered with a simple yes or no answer.

Have you changed your racist views thinking we should throw all middle easterners into a concentration camp Joe. Simple question, so don't answer with anything other than yes or no.

I don't think thats what you believe Joe, just trying that even something as simple as that requires more than just a yes or no.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*The Newage Neanderthal, I answered the internment question.*

If you do not know anything about The Muslim Brotherhood, you should do a little study… They have been in the news quite a bit… Usually, a terrorist has been caught & having Ties to them… a very common occurrence

Then & only then should you attempt to answer the simple question.

Before the subject of this thread can have any real Meaning, people should know that The Muslim Brotherhood is at war with Infidels Worldwide, which includes the United States of America, and they are working from "within";ergo, getting into our Federal, City, & State Governments. It is very obvious that they are succeeding… even our own President is helping them do it (inviting the new president of Egypt to the White House as one recent example!).

At this point, I don't see how our President is even qualified for any Security Clearance of any degree!

I am not suggesting that we gather them up & put them into camps…

I AM suggesting that members in our Governments should be investigated if they have ANY ties with The Muslim Brotherhood and stop them before they stop us!

That is all M. Bachmann is trying to get done… That is all… and I am in favor of her actions!

If anyone who knows what is going on in the world in regard to The Muslim Brotherhood, they will know what their goal / path is. If one does not know, READ & STUDY it! The destiny of our country depends on it.


----------



## Simon2822 (Oct 16, 2011)

*I am not suggesting that we gather them up & put them into camps…*

Yes you are Joe…..

*During WW II, the Japanese were our enemy…
Therefore, all Japanese in our country were rounded up and placed in special camps… This was done as a Security Measure…
We should be handling The Muslim Brotherhood the same way… for the SAME reasons."*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Simon2822

*No, I am not... Please read...*

If I implied that earlier, I didn't mean to.


----------



## Simon2822 (Oct 16, 2011)

No matter what you say now, you DID suggest that they are gathered up and put in camps. If you don't mean something, don't say it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I wish you had read the posts following that… Sorry.


----------



## Simon2822 (Oct 16, 2011)

I read it all Joe,


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

Joe,

My point was you did not answer it with a simple yes or no, like you are asking for.

*While I am not going into my thoughts on the Muslim brotherhood, primarily because I am not read into them enough to have an educated opinion. *
-Me

*If you do not know anything about The Muslim Brotherhood, you should do a little study… They have been in the news quite a bit…*
-Joe

Joe, I didn't say that I knew nothing of of them. I am not going into why buy I am sure I know more about them Shawn Hanity, Rush, or most of the other "news" guys. And would be willing to bet a lot more about them than you do. What I said was, I have been read in *enough*. The idiosyncratisies of an organization such as the Muslim Brotherhood and their relation to the US government goes well beyond what the news tells you. If your idea of study has to do with listening to a few American news outlets you are not close to having enough information to forming an *informed* opinion. If you are reading multiple news organizations globally, including pro Muslim Brotherhood outfits in Egypt, reading there own documentation, and have done a rather through background study on the affiliated units, then you can come close.

It is not nearly as cut and try as when Al Qaeda attacked us, and as simple as that was, a lot of people still thought it was the Taliban, or that the two were one in the same.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

* Muslim Brotherhood meets with leaders of terrorist Hamas, strengthen ties*

*The Dutch have Courage!*

*Fed Court Rules NY Transit Authority Violated Rights, Must Run Ad Opposing Jihad*


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, it's pretty obvious about how some of you feel about Christians. Why don't you go ahead and lock all of us up? Maybe you could even force us to wear a cross on our shoulder in the form of a shoulder patch so when you saw us walking toward you on the sidewalk you could simply avoid us by crossing over to the other side.

Locking up Americans of Japanese decent during WWII was a despicable and unconstitutional act. If they locked them up then why not lock up all the Americans who were descended from the German people and the Italian people as well. Not that that would make it any less despicable.

You simply cannot stereotype whole groups of people. It is simply a hateful thing to do.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

If an association has determined that they will all wear Polka-Dotted shirts & pants…
... and you see someone walking down the street wearing Polka-Dotted outfit, what are you going to think of?

Could it possibly be that they are a member of that "association"?

I would think that there is a darn good chance that they ARE a member of that association.

You would have to really stretch the mind to attempt to argue the point… Yes?

Charles: I agree that we should NOT just round up people & stick them in a camp somewhere… BUT, we should be able to investigate to find out if people are a threat to our nation… If so, then take appropriate action.

Newage: News Outlets is a way to be informed on what is going on… whether you like it or not…

If anyone thinks that The Muslim Brotherhood poses NO threat to the USA & World, you are in a dreamland on another planet!


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

*Newage: News Outlets is a way to be informed on what is going on… whether you like it or not…*

Well, first, that is simply not true. Especially for background information to give your self a better framework for interpreting the data. Of the links you posted none of them even went to news outlets, so how can you say that they are the only way. You have to links two a blog, and one that links to you tube posted documentaries.

And of the news outlets, which one are you getting your info from? How many do you use? Do you go beyond Fox and talk radio? If so, how much? CNN? BBC? Spiegel? Xinhua? How much reading do you do from Al Jezeera?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Chipmunk, I do believe that that is the blankest statement that I have ever seen on Lumberjocks. I don't think that I've ever seen one of those before on Lumberjocks. Well, I guess no news is still good news.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It looks pretty damn blank to me from here. I will admit that I have an ongoing war with machinery, technology, and automation of all sorts, but I tend to cope with it quite well in spite of it all. I am over the engineering and maintenance in our plant but I freely admit that I'm just a regular old shade tree mechanic when it comes right down to it. One of my favorite tools is the common ordinary hammer. I simply love hammers and I probably have a pretty good collection of them - from the tiniest and lightest all the way up to a 15lb sledge hammer. Unfortunately some idiot broke the handle off of it and I haven't had time to put another handle on it. So, having said that, I guess I'm just a plain ordinary 5 pounder at best, right now. I don't know when I'll get around to fixn' it - probably never the way things are goin'. Hammers can do wonders with machinery and other such things. I'm sorry that I missed it - whatever it was.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Actually, concerning the 15lb sledge hammer head, I have long since thought that it would make a Jim Dandy bench anvil. I think that that is what I will do with it. Thanks for helping me come up with the determination to go forward with this plan for it, Chipmunk. I shall bring it home tomorrow and put it on my workbench. It's sharp on one end and flat on the other. It's flat on all four sides. The handle hole will be sort of like a hardy hole. I can use that to drill holes with. If the local dam should break and I'm forced to lash some planks of wood together into a raft to escape the onslaught of the water I can also use it as a boat anker. Lumberjocks has never ceased to amaze me. Help comes from all directions in a time of need - or even if you don't need it. I need it. I need a bench anvil. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Chipmunk, what are you trying to do?
.. do you have a Link to a video you're trying to post?

If so, just paste the link into your post… won't be fancy, but it will work…

Or you can:
1. Type the Description of the Link.
2. Select the description (mouse down at start… move to end… and mouse UP)
3. Click the "Chain Link" ICON… to get to the point of wanting the url link.
4. Paste your Link into it.
5. Click OK.
& post it!

If that's not what you're trying to do, I have no idea… I cannot read your mind…


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

Chipmunk,
Based on your last comment I would like to see the video. Checked on mac, pc, and tablet running andriod icecream sandwich, all blank.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*John Stewart Lampoons Michelle Bachmann's Conspiracy Thoery*

Following my procedure above… that you probably did not believe or understand. LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That was a nice Comedy routine…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Who said I took that comedy routine seriously?

The objective is to investigate in case there are problems present or not…
... that includes giving someone a Security Clearance that should NOT get one… (according to the rules).

Why is everyone making a big deal out of it?

If there is smoke, there COULD be fire… a fire to be put out!

AND, HEY! *Who was asking for HELP? To get the Link posted, etc. * I try to help you… and for what?! Crap!
... *You're NOT welcome!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Chipmunk...*

*DUH?*

*Get ready to say goodbye Chipmunk… you have now crossed the LINE!*

... for everybody's information, I have just Blocked Chipmunk!

*Reason:*

*Hey Joe I did not ask for help from you to get a link posted. You seem to have a very difficult time following the conversation. It occurs to me that you are a grumpy old man…..instead of "Have Fun" your signature should be "Hey you kids, get off my grass". (or I'll send you to an internment camp)*


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Joe,*

I the words of Jack Nicholson in A Few Good Men, *"you can't handle the truth!"*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I "can't handle the truth"?*

What Truth are you talking about?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Joe - You're in the same slime bucket as Bachmann, Cluster Fox News, Hannity, Limbaugh, Palin, Trump, etc, etc, etc. How the hell does your brain operate without any synapses ? WHERE IS YOUR PROOF THAT THE PRESIDENT IS A MUSLIM, ILLEGAL ALIEN, OR A NON-US CITIZEN ? PROOF, PROOF, PROOF ! Not what some idiot anus mouth tells you.

Uh-oH. Looks like I'm going to banned.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rosey:*

*Well, as a result of your excessive attacks…

You are CORRECT… BYE!
*

*Edit:*
Thank you… I am proud to be in that wonderful group of people… Real Americans!!
Not FAKES!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Joe,

You *CANNOT*, by any stretch of the imagination believe in anything that Bachmann, Cluster Fox News or faux news, Hannity, Limbaugh, Palin, and Trump, say! These people mouths move without the brain connected and if brain were gun powder they collectively couldn't blow their noses.

Is the Republican party that stupid as to let an illegal or non citizen *even run for president*. Wouldn't that be a coup de grâce to even the nomination?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*oldnovice*

That is YOUR opinion…

I do not have anything against many of the people you mentioned…
I like some of them… have not heard of some…

I think for you to say that about them proves to me that You are obviously not thinking very clearly!
... and trying to ever have a reasonable conversation with you, is just about impossible…

So, I will voice my opinions based on who I believe in, etc. and you NOW KNOW, in advance, to just not waste your time arguing about what we have already argued about… & just go on to something else… OK?

If I wanted to prolong this, I would ask you "What group of people do you consider THE PEOPLE TO LISTEN TO?" but, I will NOT ask you that question because I am just plain tired of your screwed up logic… (IMHO).

Bye…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*BBC for one*

Old tried and true journalists, not the "twitter heads", TV, radio, newspaper!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

derosa I can tell you have not ever been in an oppressed society the answer is yes communism is bad the Muslim brother hood wants you dead and if they do take the country they will kill the atheists and the Jews and the Christians just like the Muslim brotherhood did under tel ban rule in Afghanistan and they will dress all the hot babes in burkas and that alone is worth fighting and DYEING FOR THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

My goodness. Here I thought that no one could more misinformed about the Muslim Brotherhood than Joe. Now the Dude comes along and proves me wrong.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I was asked for PROOF that our president was a Muslim!*

That is almost like asking me to prove the Sky is Blue!

Look around… remember what has happened since he has taken office…

*The list is VERY LONG…
Some of the more important things that have really stood out:*

*1. *The changes in the FBI, as directed by Pres. Obama, have been such that any mention of Muslim has been purged from just about every document in their department… So much so, there is no definition of THE terrorist that is causing us so much trouble!

*2. * Recently in Dearborn MI, he gave a speech to the City residents & City government… The one thing that really stood out was his comment like "I promised you Change… Now I ask you… with a name like Barrack Husiem Obama, what do you think your odds were that there would be change?" ... If you didn't know it, Dearborn, MI used to be a very upstanding plush city that the Henry Ford helped establish way back… people that lived there were very proud of their city and governed it to stay that way… The City Government has been replaced or "bought-Off" in order to enable the Muslims to literally move into the city and take it over… Today, it is an absolute DISGRACE to be called an American City.

*3. * Pres. Obama mocked the Bible by comparing it to the Koran… a NON-Muslim would not have done that.

*4. * Pres. Obama has invited the new president of Egypt to the White House where they will embrace him and congratulate him! If you don't know it, the Pres. of Egypt is a devout radical Muslim and The Muslim Brotherhood played an important part in getting him elected.

*5.* It is very obvious that Obama's administration is Pro Muslim & is out to change everything he can to increase their existence in our country, and all of it's governments, City, State, & Federal so they can attack from within!

*6. * There is a lot of money backing this effort from the Oil Rich countries and it's being used to Buy people in very high places to make it easier for their plan to be executed.

... to name just a few…

Now, if you choose to hide your head in the sand and NOT believe those items to be True and Factual, I think I would question your mentality, brain condition, and your reason for being here.

*Yes, the Sky is Blue… it is So Obvious… just as the Muslim question is…*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*oldnovice*

*Only ONE!*

*I watch a few sources on TV each day… some are:*

*1. *BBC

*2.* RT

*3.* Aljazeera English (sp)

*4. *France News

*5. * I DO NOT watch local or national Network TV.

*6. * Meet The Press (weekly)

*7.* Face the Nation (weekly)

*Internet News is obtained from (to name a few):*

*1.* ACT! for America

*2.* Newsmax

*3.* CAPoliticalReview

*4. * NRA Newsletter

*5. * The Patriot Post

*6. * Congress.org

*7. * Megavote

*8. * Creeping Sharia

I also receive email from trusted sources which I check-out to the best of my ability before passing-on.

*Now, oldnovice, how about a more detailed list of YOUR News Sources?!*

*I know that some of you will NOT approve of what is on my list!*
I know that… I also expect y'all to want to tell me how bad they are, etc. etc.

*PLEASE, do not do that!*
I will NOT enter into a debate on items on my list!

*I DO NOT WANT THIS THREAD branching-off in a debate on this subject…
Please state what your sources are, if any, and let it drop!*

*If you DO NOT let it drop, I will NOT like it… and I may take more action, as the result.*


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

What is RT?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

AKSteve,

I really don't know what RT stands for…

It's another foreign News program like BBC, etc.

What is missed by one, is often picked-up-on by another…

... and the same Major stories may be covered by all of them! LOL

Most of the TV News programs are on PBS… which I watch a lot of.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Well it's quite an impressive list! I wish I had the time to check them out too. thanks for your response.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

A recent *NewsMax bulletin...*

If you can, watch the video…


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

Let me address these one by one Joe, and keep in mind I am no liberal hippy, so think about your talking points before you try to bash me for my Obama love, because personally, I think he should be impeached, but then again so should have bush

*1. The changes in the FBI, as directed by Pres. Obama, have been such that any mention of Muslim has been purged from just about every document in their department… So much so, there is no definition of THE terrorist that is causing us so much trouble!*

Completely untrue. Not sure where you got this information, but it is wrong. Dir. Mueller had all statements that was containing "poor taste," using Arab or Muslim "stereotypes," information missing "precision," and "factual errors" removed from training materials. This was a counter terrorism decision by the academy and Dir. Mueller, not Pres Obama.

*2. Recently in Dearborn MI, he gave a speech to the City residents & City government… The one thing that really stood out was his comment like "I promised you Change… Now I ask you… with a name like Barrack Husiem Obama, what do you think your odds were that there would be change?" *

I read the whole speech, once again, not true. The only time he referenced his name was "I see a lot of folks here who worked tirelessly on my 2008 campaign and-(applause)-let's face it you did not do it because you thought this was going to be a cakewalk. When you decide to support a candidate named Barack Hussein Obama-(applause)-you know the odds are not necessarily in your favor. (Applause.) You didn't need a poll to tell you that wasn't going to be a sure thing. (Laughter.) "

*3. Pres. Obama mocked the Bible by comparing it to the Koran… a NON-Muslim would not have done that.*

I'm not a Muslim, I compare them, they are each their religions holy books, so 3 for 3 Joe

*4. Pres. Obama has invited the new president of Egypt to the White House where they will embrace him and congratulate him! If you don't know it, the Pres. of Egypt is a devout radical Muslim and The Muslim Brotherhood played an important part in getting him elected.*

You mean they are going to invite another world leader to the white house, and hes a Muslim. Yep, that proves it, Muslim. Couldn't he just hold hands with and kiss them like Bush did? Oh, wait Bush also had Muslim leaders at his House, hmm. This runs deeper than we thought Joe

*5. It is very obvious that Obama's administration is Pro Muslim & is out to change everything he can to increase their existence in our country, and all of it's governments, City, State, & Federal so they can attack from within!*

Umm, this is the conclusion you were trying to make. Not sure you can count that as one of your supporting facts. Think you might want to look up circular arguments Joe

*6. There is a lot of money backing this effort from the Oil Rich countries and it's being used to Buy people in very high places to make it easier for their plan to be executed.*

My God Joe, I think your right, this must be the first time in history that oil rich countries have spent money on American presidents ideas. Please post the stats on the amounts and where from supporting Obama so we can compare it to Bush and the House of Saud.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

AkStevem
RT is Russia Today


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

It was OBAMA that decided that Major Hasan shooting up Fort Hood was a case of "Workplace Violence" from an overtaxed/stressed out Military, and not a Muslim Terrorist act.

The Mission of NASA is to make the Muslims feel good abou their Math and Science Contributions…..Glad we switched from reaching for the stars to this.

NASA Administrator Charles Bolden said in a recent interview that his "foremost" mission as the head of America's space exploration agency is to improve relations with the Muslim world.

Though international diplomacy would seem well outside NASA's orbit, Bolden said in an interview with Al Jazeera that strengthening those ties was among the top tasks President Obama assigned him. He said better interaction with the Muslim world would ultimately advance space travel.

Wow - - really ?? Better relations with Iran will advance space travel!! all said with a strait face.
Why is NASA appearing on Al Jazeera anyway?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Newage Neandertha*
You forgot something…
*Why is the SKY NOT BLUE?!*
What is the dominate color of the Sky?
Good bye!

*DrDirt*
You proved my point… He was directed by Pres. Obama!

Thanks a lot for paying attention!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Newage Neanderthal, thank you, I couldn't have said better myself!*

You saved me a lot of typing.

Additionally remarks made by idiots like Bachmann are having anti U.S. repercussions all over the world. Her unsubstantiated blathering is a viewed as truth by many, here, and around the world.

She should be banned from opening her mouth except for eating .... her own words preferably!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*You rubbed the bottle just right…
... your wish is my command… LOL
*
Now, you will have to watch your weight… LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Video: Rep. Louie Gohmert Lambasts DHS Secretary Janet Napolitano*

Talk about an Idiot!

The Secretary of Homeland Security is very obviously unqualified for the position held.

She should be replaced ASAP!

... I guess we have to wait til November… LOL


----------



## rawdawgs50 (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow!

Joe, seriously….?

The articles and materials you source read like a laundry list of talking points from all of the has been wanna be republican candidates from this presidential election who were the chosen one until they were found to be proven wrong, completely out there with their statements or have scandals abound. Then they were thrown to the wolves by their own party for the sake of saving face after the "momentum" died down…and moved on to the next one…who is yet again polarizing the party due to the puppeteers pulling the strings with their financial influence.

The fact that these false statements and accusations presented through these links still make there way into talking points just goes to show how if you say something enough times some people will believe it to be true. The problem is the portion who believe this nonsense scream the loudest…but numbers are truly few compared to the whole.

The only faith I have is knowing our government will be growing more secular every year. Eventually this old school mentality and ridiculous theocracy that has become the republican party will be shut out until a more rational group of young minded thinkers takes over and saves that party so there can actually be a rational argument made from the right to balance the left.

Until then…propagandize all you want, its not helping the "Right's" cause and will help dismantle it faster to bring upon the change needed for that sinking ship of a party I no longer call home. Some here may not know it…but, you are actually doing more good than harm to help this….carry on good sir, carry on.

-A concerned voter and believer in equality and reason, not talking points.
Jason


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*rawdawgs50*

*Another one that is out of touch with Reality!*

*... and the following is NOT true?
*
*Pres. Obama has invited the new President of Egypt to the White House!*

C'mon, THINK before you rattle your empty brain!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

As far as I concern there should no Muslims in government period,as one cannot be 100% Muslim and 100% faithful to the American constitution.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That's a simple & easy way to put it…


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

*That's a simple & easy way to put it…*

And it shows that neither of you have read and understand the Constitution. -Jack


----------



## rawdawgs50 (Feb 20, 2010)

One could also argue that believing a 100% of 100% of the Bible's stories does not make you of sound mind to criticize other religions.

Assuming you are talking about the Quran and Sharia Law, and I am positive you are, one could also argue that all Christians should not be allowed in Government because Biblical law is not 100% faithful to the American Constituion.

Bazinga-


----------



## rawdawgs50 (Feb 20, 2010)

One last thing before I am out of this thread….because breaking this philosophy apart is like shooting fish in a barrel….

to response to Joe's response to me:
*"... and the following is NOT true?
Pres. Obama has invited the new President of Egypt to the White House!"*

That statement is true, and you can make such statements freely with no recourse because it can factually be proven. However, you get yourself into trouble when you go into a tangent of why he invited him to the white house. Secondly, the problem is the majority, and most incendiary statements you have made, can not be proven true or even remotely factually correct…yet you insist on representing them this way.

Lastly, what you fail to see….you are passing along a magnitude of outlandish crackpot ideology and this is what defines your political prowess to me….who in turn can only classify you as nothing but a propaganda artist, aka the cut and paste posse.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

rawdawgs50

I don't get it!

I say a True statement…

You say it's a LIE…

Now, I corner you… and you say it's TRUE… along with twisting everything you can into a barrage of pure crap!

Everything that I have mentioned is what I have learned First-Hand as the general Legitimate News has reported!

I don't have to prove the Obama invited the guy! It's public information! If you would read the News you would KNOW that!

Here we go again… Hey GUY, prove to me that the dominant color of the SKY is Blue!

Yep… You too are OUT of this Thread!

Must be a FULL MOON going on! LOL
Oh, sorry, I cannot prove that… I really don't know if the MOON is full or not!

Just because I thought that the 100% this Not 100% of that, etc. was a Simple way of saying it, it does NOT mean that I agreed with it… I really don't think it can be that Simple!
STOP trying to put words into my mouth!!!


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Bert - 
"In terms of loyalties, Muslim immigrants express levels of support for their new countries that are similar - - and often higher - - than those of the native-born population. Yes, almost half of all American Muslims say they feel "Muslim first and American second" and 69% say religion is "very important in their lives." But that's almost exactly the same as with American Christians, 46% of whom see themselves as "Christian first and American second" and 70% say religion is very important in their lives."

http://www.juancole.com/2012/07/the-three-lies-michele-bachmann-tells-about-american-muslims-saunders.html

(Reading the whole article wouldn't hurt. There's always the hope it might crack that carapace of fear and ignorance that surrounds people that listen to the Bachmanns and Gohmerts.)

So can one be 100% Christian and 100% faithful to the Constitution? You've proven by your statement that you're not faithful to the Constitution but I don't know if you're Christian or not.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*A Great Video... Everyone should see... StopLight.*

This really can't be true… can it… I wonder if it's really true… Look at that!


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

Seriously? A Focus on the Family affiliated video? As a Christian, I couldn't be more offended by that. What a load.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I knew it… There is *ALWAYS * someone who just *HAS to be offended.*.. or say *it's NOT TRUE!*

*Paul, seriously, I really don't give a crap if you liked it or not!*

Have a GREAT NIGHT! ... on second though… *I take that back!*

Sheesh… Unbelievable!

*Why don't you go somewhere where you will not be offended?!*


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Mule skinner have you ever read the quran? I have and it it it says you must convert everyone to Muslim and if the refuse you must kill the infidel. these fanatics are dangerous no doubt. and for the record the fort hood killings were a terrorist attack. Pure and simple. Just another terrorist they can not be trusted we need to close our borders and stop letting the enemy move into our heartland.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a whole lot of vitriol….


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

what paul I know you cant write but can you read read it for your self. they want you dead christian


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

Dude, you telling me I can't write is pretty rich.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

abdeya… abideeya… abideeya… That's All Folks… I'm starting to get lost here… LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Video: 'Whose Side Is Obama On?'*

(Do you really think this is False?)

*I think it is very TRUE.*

I really think he is a Christian, like he said he was! (Tongue in cheek… not a chance!)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Someone asked for proof PROOF…*

Pres. Obama is a Muslim!

Pres. Obama is NOT a Christian like he said he was!

Pres. Mocked the Bible… a Christian would NOT have done this!

*Here is proof... PROOF... P R O O F!*

And, if you say it's False, prove to me that the Sky is NOT dominantly Blue!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Joe, I offer you the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, the man who was horribly misquoted to try and claim that Obama was anti-American during his first election. Last time I checked muslims don't follow Christian pastors. Of course once it was realized that people didn't care what his pastor said republicans decided to switch to his being Muslim. 
By the way, I lived for 4 years in downtown Rochester, NY and if there were ever blue skies I never saw them, typically dingy gray maybe leaning towards blue but never actually getting there.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

derosa

I consider Rev. Wright merely a pawn to reach other objectives… LOL

Looks like Anything can be Proven or Dis-proven depending on The City, State, Country, etc. that one decides to use.

In this particular case, I think the Degree of points proven in those videos carries a lot of weight and very hard to prove Untrue.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Dude, I've read just enough of the Qu'ran to know that it's not something I'm going to bother slogging through. Archaic, stilted language, inconsistent narrative voice and too preachy for my taste. Congrats' for plowing through it. I feel pretty much the same way about the Bible although I read a lot more of it.

I believe there are several verses where Allah instructs his followers to kill the non-believers (in the context of battle) just as there are several verses where Yahweh instructs his followers to kill the non-believers (in the context of battle). Frankly, they both seem like homicidal jerks to me.

The Bible's no slouch when it comes to directing it's adherents to kill. It instructs it's followers to kill adulterers, homosexuals, blasphemers, defilers of the Sabbath, disrespectful children and anyone that touches Mt. Sinai (just to name a few offenses punishable by death). Those fanatics are dangerous.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Here is the Proof again...*

*
Obama Admits He Is A Muslim

Obama Mocks the Bible

Obama Mocks Bible again!


The Holy Koran tells us

A Christian, which he has said he is, would NOT do what he has done!

*


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Well Joe, I might be in a lot of trouble since as a Christian I have said most of what he has said, including some of it in sermons and everything he has said is quite factual.

The first video is not admitting he is a muslim, it is pointing out some of the things he has heard and learned from growing up in Muslim areas and with Muslim relatives, neither of which makes him Muslim. I've been woken at 7am to the sounds of the calls to worship by both Muslim and Greek Orthodox, I'd agree that the Muslim call to worship is very pretty. The rest of it is fairly truthful as well, if it wasn't for the Muslims we probably would have lost most if not all of the ancient teachings in science, medicine, philosophy and so much more. They were going through an enlightenment period while the west wallowed in the dark ages and they took an interest in western culture and civilization and preserved all they could. Old Chris didn't discover the world was round, be relearned that the ancients knew and the Muslims preserved and passed on to him. They are also responsible for our numbering system as well, we had to take it over when we discovered that zero really did matter in balancing books and conducting business and that their numbers were so much more convenient then Roman numerals. Admitting to all of that and more and showing respect for the historical differences that it made does not make anyone Muslim.

The second video actually makes an incredible amount of sense and does nothing to mock the Bible, just those who would try to use it to claim political and moral superiority. And it isn't mockery to legitimately ask which version to use as well. Heaven help us if we actually based our entire system on the King James version, that thing was crap from the moment it was created and yet too many people will quote from it as though it was the original writing; even the Catholic church is ditching it but it doesn't stop a lot of fundamentalists from thumping it. Maybe we could use The Message, I love it for most anything Paul wrote since it puts difficult passages into terms laymen can understand but really it plays too fast and loose with the translations most of the time to be of use. My wife will jump all over it being the NRSV but really I prefer if we borrow from the NIV. We are a multi-cultural and multi-religious society as he says and we can not allow people to try and run our government and our political debates based on their personal religious views that tend to be skewed to what they want to believe and not what God is trying to tell them.

The third video is just a shortened form of the second just with an annoying and uneducated voice over. I know it is uneducated because the speaker actually believes that the average Christian knows what the Bible says which is a laughable statement to make. Honestly most Christians learn a couple of talking points and a few key stories and think that's what the Bible is. To know what it says requires more study, learning, reading and conversation then that average Christian is willing or able to devote and that is only to get a decent basic understanding. He's right.

The fourth video is nothing more then a short compilation of 1 and 2 and still proves nothing. The fact that he starts off an address and gives the farewell in Arabic when addressing Arabs is nothing new, if presidents didn't historically do this then we wouldn't have the Kennedy gaff for example. It is just common courtesy to greet and depart from a conversation that you initiate with a foreigner using their language especially if you are going to hold the whole conversation in your own language.

There is nothing in those videos that even remotely points to Obama being a Muslim.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

Well put, sir.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Say what you want to try to prove he's NOT a Muslim…

*He sure IS NOT A CHRISTIAN!!

A true Christian would NOT make Fun of the Bible!*

... if he's not a Christian, what is he?


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

What's with the "Obama is a Muslim and that is bad" attitude? Where in the Constitution does it specify religious belief requirements for eligibility to be president?

The requirement is to uphold the Constitution. There are Muslim - and Christian - extremists that want to impose their religion on others, and they wouldn't qualify. I have not personally met any such Muslims. I've got no problems with the few dozen personal acquaintances that are practicing Muslims.

Remember the beer summit? A devote Muslim wouldn't drink beer, and certainly wouldn't have one in public.

I'm trying hard to understand your point of view and your motives, Joe. There are lots of respectable reasons why one might think Obama is a lousy president, but Obama being a Muslim isn't one of them. There may even be lots of respectable reasons why one might think Obama is a lousy Christian - but that doesn't make him a Muslim - could be atheist, Jewish, Buddhist, or Wicca even.

I do find replies #87 and #88 blatantly un-American, and I'm curious how you and Bert came to this conclusion. I suspect that if ya'll came down to Texas and spent some time with my co-workers and neighbors you might change your mind or at least your words a bit.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

I suspect that the real problem is that Obama is not right wing enough for many to believe he is a Christian. But, as you say, your constitution does not require a president to be a Christian, does it? Just like the Bible doesn't require one to be a right wing fanatic in order to be a Christian. Just the opposite, in fact.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, Greg, I should have known that you were not quite up-to-date as to what is happening here & around the world.

*This may get you updated...*
*And this one as well...*

*Our constitution should be amended to never allow Sharia Law to be part of our Nation in any way, shape, or form.*

*It's NOT just ME…*

I have some Muslim friends too… BUT, they are NOT trying to shove their culture, etc. down my throat like Obama want to do & is doing! If they want to live here in peace, let them do so according to OUR legal system, society, & laws. If our Customs, laws, holidays, etc. "offends" them, too bad… they should *live with it *or go somewhere where they will be happy. If they believe in Jihad, they ARE our enemy. (Find out what their Jhad is & you'll agree).

There should NOT be special rules about How to Handle the Koran… no more than there should be rules on how to handle the Bible or any other supposedly Holy books. (implemented by his administration)

You are obviously not aware of what Obama & his administration have been doing!

*His agenda is NOT what red-blooded true Americans want to see and have!*
*... and he HAS an agenda... * (just watch the first 50 seconds!)
... and he is doing his best to get it done… and he doesn't care about whether it's constitutional or NOT!

I am not going to attempt to give a complete History lesson here… Just read about what is going on… for yourself!

We CANNOT and MUST NOT have another devout Muslim as the President of The United States of America.

Look at the way he is working with Israel! He hates Israel just like the new President of Egypt hates Israel!
We, the USA, has always been friendly with Israel… until NOW! (you are probably very happy with that.)

His Administration is a JOKE! (Terrible Joke)... He has Islam & Muslims embedded in it doing their best to complete The Presidents' agenda… If you don't know that, you should!

Now, if you are fully satisfied and approve of what he has been doing within his administration, etc., I would have to ask you if you really were an American who loves his country! (because, if he has his way, you will not like it!)


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I will enthusiastically agree with this (slight change to what you wrote):

I have some Muslim friends too… BUT, they are NOT trying to shove their culture, etc. down my throat. If they want to live here in peace, let them do so according to OUR legal system, society, & laws. If our Customs, laws, holidays, etc. "offends" them, too bad… they should live with it or go somewhere where they will be happy.

Do you?


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

His agenda is NOT what red-blooded true Americans want to see and have!
... and he HAS an agenda… (just watch the first 50 seconds!)
... and he is doing his best to get it done… and he doesn't care about whether it's constitutional or NOT!
Watched it, what is unconstitutional regarding talking about rerunning for president and the fact that his name may have made the original run more difficult.

We CANNOT and MUST NOT have another devout Muslim as the President of The United States of America.
Who was the first? Although we may not like his attitude as a Christian and can try to correct what we see as incorrect views it isn't for any Christian to say that another one is a bad Christian. We all fall far short of the glory of God and it is only for God to decide which are truly the bad Christians. I suspect many who rigidly adhere to doctrine with no thought to mercy, grace or situation while wagging their fingers at all who aren't as Christian as themselves will be judged the same as the pharisees who did the same thing.

Look at the way he is working with Israel! He hates Israel just like the new President of Egypt hates Israel!
We, the USA, has always been friendly with Israel… until NOW! (you are probably very happy with that.)
We the USA have always been overly friendly with Israel which they have exploited to continue their human rights violations and ignore the UN directives to stay on their own side. I fail to see the issue but then Israel isn't my homeland and I don't see the need to uphold the nation when it never should have been formed the way it was.

His Administration is a JOKE! (Terrible Joke)... He has Islam & Muslims embedded in it doing their best to complete The Presidents' agenda… If you don't know that, you should!
Evidence?

Now, if you are fully satisfied and approve of what he has been doing within his administration, etc., I would have to ask you if you really were an American who loves his country! (because, if he has his way, you will not like it!)
I'd be more inclined to say that about anybody who fully supported the previous administration. No one ever fully approves of the president and I don't fully approve of him either. I just feel that since Romney is the alternative I'm stuck voting for Obama, I willingly voted for him the last time, less willing this time. And a person isn't unAmerican for siding with his president, but he could be for trying to tear down an administration simply for the sake of doing so to the detriment of all else including the voters that put them in their position as some of the Republican leadership is doing.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*derosa:*

I'd be more inclined to say that about anybody who fully supported the previous administration. No one ever fully approves of the president and I don't fully approve of him either. I just feel that since Romney is the alternative I'm stuck voting for Obama, I willingly voted for him the last time, less willing this time. And a person isn't unAmerican for siding with his president, but he could be for trying to tear down an administration simply for the sake of doing so to the detriment of all else including the voters that put them in their position as some of the Republican leadership is doing.

*===================================*

I'm really NOT surprised to see you say that you will vote for OBama again… It's written all over you!

*What I cannot see is how anyone can be HAPPY with the Security of our Nation going DOWN HILL substantially like it has… We have a Fox guarding the Hen house…* The Enemy has infiltrated and it MUST get cleaned up. Obama will just continue to use it to accomplish his SICK agenda… *This, IMHO, is the most important reason to vote AGAINST Obama… Romney or anyone else would be better than more of Obama!*

I hope the majority of our Nation will see it like it is instead of like you do… Our Nation is too valuable to have it go for naught.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*UPDATE!*

*
DOJ official refuses to promise defense of 1st Amendment from sharia law

*

*Is there ANY doubt that our Justice Department is CORRUPT, thanks to President Obama?!*

Of course, the Regulars here will say NO… what corruption? Prove it! That's NOT proof!
... yeah… sure! (sick)...


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Dept. of Homeland Security at work... A Report...

*
... any questions?

... it's really NOT TRUE… is it?!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Did we watch the same video? From what I watched the DOJ attempted to answer the question and wasn't allowed to, it isn't a yes/no question which is what the speaker wanted as an answer. I would expect that if someone is attempting to "use free speech" to incite violence against Muslims that the DOJ would actually step in and see to it that there is some form of prosecution. Burning a cross on a black person's lawn was viewed by some as a form of free speech, the DOJ is however required to see to it that the crime is prosecuted on the basis of what it is, hate speech designed to inspire fear and intimidation. The question can't be a yes/no, I would suspect that what the gentleman was trying to say but wasn't allowed to was that the DOJ wouldn't prosecute legitimate free speech against Muslims but understand that there has always been a line in the sand that says some free speech is not protected because of what it is inciting.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*It is a direct report from ICE on how bad the DHS is… DUH…?*

*Sorry, derosa, I thought you could click the correct Link!*

*
Dept. of Homeland Security at work... A Report...

*
... any questions?

... it's really NOT TRUE… is it?!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*derosa:*

*This is the one I was referring to.*

*The DOJ person was asked a very simple question… where ANYONE would (should) know the answer.*

*Our Government (before Obama) has NEVER considered proposing a law against "Saying something wrong about a given religion"! * Everyone, in the USA, has been able to talk about any religion in anyway they wanted to whenever they wanted. It's called Freedom of Speech! *The DOJ person, unless they were planning on proposing such a law, would have answered a simple NO!* But, he didn't… *He said it was not a simple question*… and was interrupted by not answering the simple question.

*It is obvious that the DOJ is planning on proposing a law that would make it illegal to talk about a particular religion.*

Clearly against the Freedom of Speech part of our constitution.

*The answer to the simple question DOES NOT REQUIRE ANY OTHER COMMENT OR DISCUSSION other than Yes or No!*

*If you do not understand that, I'm sorry…*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

We're talking about The Muslim Brotherhood infiltrating our Governments.

I have posted things that President Obama has done, that I felt, to help this happen.

*Here is a Newspaper article Letters to the Editor which describes some of his actions.*

*Letter to the Editor: Did Obama Help Radicalize the Mideast?*

With all of this happening, why shouldn't we be concerned about The Muslim Brotherhood and what it's doing to our Nation?

I think there is "Just Cause" to be concerned and to investigate, as required, to be sure our Nation is secure & safe against this known enemy.

=====================================

*Original Source, in case the link goes bad:*

*Santa Barbara News, Local Information & Current Events - Noozhawk.com*

By Donald Thorn … Published on 07.26.2012 9:13 p.m.

Angry Egyptians recently pelted Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's motorcade. Her reaction: "I want to be clear that the United States is not in the business, in Egypt, of choosing winners and losers, even if we could, which of course we cannot."

However, is this true? According to Investor's Business Daily, the Obama administration did, as it picked and colluded with the Muslim Brotherhood. Furthermore, the administration favored Islamists over secularists, and helped overthrow Mubarak, the reliable U.S. ally, who had outlawed the terrorist Muslim Brotherhood and honored the peace pact with Israel.

Today, Egypt has a Muslim Brotherhood hard-liner president (Mohammed Morsi), and there are more calls for the destruction of Israel. There are new fears that the regime will invite al-Qaeda back into Egypt and open up a front with Israel along the Sinai.

Who helped the Muslim Brotherhood gain control? Clinton's own department and the White House helped train the Brotherhood during Egypt's elections, selling out Israel and U.S. interests in the Mideast. Even more troubling is the untold story of how the Obama administration secretly helped bring Islamofascists to power.

*Consider the timeline:*

*1) 2009:* Brotherhood spiritual leader Qaradawi writes President Barack Obama and argues terrorism is a direct response to U.S. foreign policy.

*2) 2009:* Obama travels to Cairo and apologizes to Muslims and invites the Muslim Brotherhood, but snubs Israel and Mubarak.

*3) 2009:* Obama appoints a Brotherhood-tied-Islamist, Rashad Hussain, as U.S. envoy to the Organization of the Islamic Conference, which supports Muslim Brotherhood.

*4) 2010: *State Department lifts visa ban on Tariq Ramadan suspected terrorists and grandson of the Muslim Brotherhood founder.

*5) 2010: *Hussain and Ramadan meet at an American sponsored conference attended by U.S. and Brotherhood officials.

*6) 2010: *Hussain meets in Egypt with Brotherhood's grand mufti.

*7) 2010:* Obama meets with Egypt's foreign minister, Gheit, who claims Barack said he was a Muslim.

*8) 2011: *The Brotherhood's supreme leader calls for jihad against the United States, and Qaradawi calls "days of rage" against Mubarack and pro-western Mideast regimes. Cairo erupts into violence.

*9) 2011: *Obama fails to back his ally, Mubarak, then sends intelligence czar Clapper to Capitol Hill to claim the Muslim Brotherhood is moderate and secular.

*10) 2011: *The Brotherhood wins control of Egyptian parliament, vows to tear up 30-year peace treaty with Israel and re-establishes ties with Hamas and HHezbollah.

*11) 2011:* Obama demands Israel relinquish land to Palestine and never visits Israel.

*12) 2011: *State Department formalizes ties with the Muslim Brotherhood, letting diplomats deal directly with Brotherhood officials in Cairo.

*13) 2012: *Obama releases $1.5 billion in foreign aid to new Egyptian regime.

*14) 2012, June:* Morsi becomes Egypt's president and vows to instate Shariah law, turning Egypt into an Islamic theocracy.

*15) 2012, June-* A delegation of once-banned Brotherhood terrorists join a Muslim Brotherhood delegation at the White House, meeting with a national security official.

*16) 2012, July:* Obama invites Morsi to visit the White House in September.

What does all this mean? The Muslim Brotherhood's didn't just suddenly take over in the Mideast or Egypt. It was helped along by a U.S. president sympathetic to its interests, over those of Israel and the United States.

We must elect a new president in November who cares about America and its allies. Vote.

Donald Thorn
Carpinteria


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Our Government (before Obama) has NEVER considered proposing a law against "Saying something wrong about a given religion"! Everyone, in the USA, has been able to talk about any religion in anyway they wanted to whenever they wanted. It's called Freedom of Speech! The DOJ person, unless they were planning on proposing such a law, would have answered a simple NO! But, he didn't… He said it was not a simple question… and was interrupted by not answering the simple question.
Actually Joe it is not a simple question at all. He was looking at the context of the previous questions and even used the words "incites violence". Such free speech has never been protected and our nation has never before expressed such hatred and animosity towards one religion before as we currently do towards muslims. I think that while nothing in this post has so far stepped over the line of inciting violence this whole post is a classic example of the people of this nation lumping all muslims together, promoting distrust towards anyone who is Muslim and seeking a virtual holy war, as iif such a thing could ever exist, against anyone who professes to be Muslim or looks like they could be Muslim. KKK members are not allowed to walk down the street and call for the death of blacks, neo-Nazis are not allowed to walk down the street and call for the deaths of Jews, and if necessary laws will be passed calling for sanctions against anyone who walks down the street inciting violence against Muslims and it's good to know that despite the lack of popularity this administration will stand up for the rights of those who need protecting.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*derosa,*

No other cult has ever ASKED for laws that punish people for criticizing their beliefs until now!
The Muslims are trying to get it done…

They will NEVER get such a law passed in our Congress!
If it ever does, Obama and his administration, will have won and our Nation will be on it's last legs.

I'm very tired of your continuous unproven BULL CRAP!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Spiking the Examiner*


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

....."Is there ANY doubt that our Justice Department is CORRUPT, thanks to President Obama"!
Amen


----------

